# BBQ Team Name  (poll added)



## JckDanls 07 (May 11, 2014)

Trying to decide on a team name...  your thoughts please ...


----------



## brooksy (May 11, 2014)

Where at in FL are you?


----------



## bluewhisper (May 11, 2014)

Do you specialize in any particular area of Q?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 11, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Where at in FL are you?



I'm in the Tampa area




BlueWhisper said:


> Do you specialize in any particular area of Q?



No..  not really...  this will be our first comp..  (KCBS, backyard division) ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 11, 2014)

poll added..  vote now


----------



## d-train (May 11, 2014)

Beat My Meat!

That's the name of the competition game, right?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2014)

I like the first one. Sounds like a Pit Masters name!

Hey, how 'bout Sloppy Seconds BBQ!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## van holton (May 12, 2014)

JDQ


----------



## alelover (May 12, 2014)

I don't understand the significance of the IZ in SLOPPY IZ GOOD BBQ


----------



## orlandosmoking (May 13, 2014)

D-Train said:


> Beat My Meat!
> 
> That's the name of the competition game, right?


----------



## alelover (May 13, 2014)

Or Pulling the Pork BBQ.


----------



## van holton (May 13, 2014)

Can't Beat my Meat


----------



## smoking b (May 13, 2014)

Vote placed...

Yup...


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2014)

Voted.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 13, 2014)

ok.  thanks Y'all...  "SLOPPY'Z GOOD"  It is...  My wife's son (cooking partner) came up with those...  He thinks the sloppier (lots of sauce) it is.. the better it is...  so he's always saying "Sloppy is gooooood" ...  

Told him we can't turn in sloppy food tho...  so he's gonna have to tone it down...  LOL ...  The Comp isn't until the end of July, up in Tn..  

Thanks again.... Thumbs Up


----------



## dougmays (May 13, 2014)

voted. shoulda gone with Sloppy Sauce :)

Good luck!


----------

